# Your favorite anthro web comic?



## Feralteddy (May 8, 2020)

doggirlsondrugs.the-comic.org: Dog Girls on Drugs

I needed a place where I could talk about this comic.  Its called Dog Girls on Drugs.  As the title mentions yes, it's about anthro dog teenage girls doing drugs, but the art is just amazing and the creator really knows how to capture a mood through creative text placement and simply letting the visuals tell the story when needed.  It does start off pretty chaotic but by the end I found myself really invested in the friendship of Parker and Muds.  The creator hasnt updated it since last year and it only has 2 subscribers which is just tragic because it deserves more attention.

Anyway, post your favorite anthro webcomics, it can be your own as well.  And please check out Dog Girls if you have some free time.


----------



## Feralteddy (May 8, 2020)

Sorry to double post but just look at this splash page!  Its just so cool to look at.  I want more from this artist but they don't seem active anymore.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 16, 2020)

i would have to say pobre pucho


----------



## bandit_husky (May 16, 2020)

pobrepucho.thecomicseries.com


----------

